
What Medieval England Can Teach Us about Software Development - fergie
https://medium.com/@fergiemcdowall/hackathons-on-festivals-and-feastdays-what-medieval-england-can-teach-us-about-software-661c73b328c2
======
gbtw
Not to shit on your nice story :) but much what we know is either wrong or
incomplete about archery.

Lars Anderson made a nice series of videos on this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-
ly9tQGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk)

